# selling or trading handguns



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Have any of you used Armslisting or gunlisting to try and sell or trade a hand gun? I have a couple guns I'm looking at getting rid of and I'm not able to list them on here. I was checking to see if anyone had any success on one of those sites? or can you recommend a different site that I should try out.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

I've bought, sold, and traded probably 40 guns on armslist over the last few years and never had a problem. One time was a little odd because of the nasty house in the middle of nowhere but the guy was as nice as he was dirty. Lots of meetings in walmart parking lots


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My neighbor uses gunbroker a lot. But that's usually across state lines and he's using an FFL...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Vedda tactical. A friend of mine is one of the guys that run it. They buy sell and trade. They are at all the northeast ohio gunshows and alsohave ffl to recieve and ship. Ask for adam and tell him sean sent you

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Either of the two you mentioned are fine. If you are worried about who you are selling to, you can specify CHL holders only. Ask for ID and you'll get your proof of residency, age limit and background check all in one.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all that is very good advice. I might just put a few things up on there. I'll keep all the long guns on this site and everything else can go to armslisting,


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have bought from Armslist a couple times, things went smoothly, just be careful who your are buying from/selling to as anything there is always some BS to wade through, recently read on a gun forum where a guy was selling a gun on Armslist and another guy offered him more than his asking price to try and bait the guy in...then started asking for his paypal info, sounded like he wanted enough info to be able to access his acct and drain it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I think i'll stick to just trading them or getting cash for them, no pay pal or checks or money orders.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Always try to sell or trade person to person as you will get more for it . Selling to a dealer will cause a huge loss for you money wise . 

I have dealt through Armslist a tons of times and have had 0 problems . I always start off with emails to get a feel to make sure the person is real . After a couple of emails, if satisfied, I send my cell number to talk to the person as well as text . I ask all the questions such as are you an Ohio resident, 21 or over , and able to lawfully own a firearm by text ? If they lie to any of those and get caught, their butt is on the line not yours .

Always meet in a public place as well and NEVER have someone you dont know come to your house for a deal .

Dwayne


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Iv bought,sold and traded using gunlistings. Good site, never had a problem


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bought a complete AR upper off Armslist lastnight, met at a public place and everything went smooth, one of the few good deals I have found on places like Armslist, lot of guys want retail or even above on those sites.


----------

